# Netflix 4K question



## Beantownbeanie (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi,
Normally a TV has to be on the list in order to see 4K using Netflix. Does the Bolt bypass this requirement? I have a Quasar 4K tv and using another set top box that is 4K enabled with Netlfix does not work because my tv is not on their list. I do pay the higher fee tier which makes me 4 k eligible. 

Is there anyone out there who has this working using the Bolt?


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Beantownbeanie said:


> Hi,
> Normally a TV has to be on the list in order to see 4K using Netflix. Does the Bolt bypass this requirement? I have a Quasar 4K tv and using another set top box that is 4K enabled with Netlfix does not work because my tv is not on their list. I do pay the higher fee tier which makes me 4 k eligible.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who has this working using the Bolt?


Are your boxes 2.0 and 2.2 HDMI compliant? They need to be in order to stream in 4k...


----------



## yoyoma2 (Dec 13, 2004)

RockinRay said:


> Are your boxes 2.0 and 2.2 HDMI compliant? They need to be in order to stream in 4k...


Why do you say that it has to be 2.0 or 2.2? Doesn't 1.4 support 4k also?
http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/4K.aspx


----------



## geko29 (Dec 13, 2000)

yoyoma2 said:


> Why do you say that it has to be 2.0 or 2.2? Doesn't 1.4 support 4k also?
> http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/4K.aspx


1.4 has the bandwidth to deliver 4k at 30fps, but the expectation is that most 4k content will be protected and require HDCP 2.2. That's only available on some HDMI 2.0 chipsets.

I don't know if Netflix 4k requires HDCP 2.2, but it certainly might.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

RockinRay said:


> Are your boxes 2.0 and 2.2 HDMI compliant? They need to be in order to stream in 4k...





yoyoma2 said:


> Why do you say that it has to be 2.0 or 2.2? Doesn't 1.4 support 4k also?
> http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/4K.aspx


For clarification purposes please note we are talking about 2 different things:

HDMI - must be 2 (will need to be 2a for UHD Blu-ray)
HDCP - Must be 2.2 
Many 4K/UHD TVs do not have the above including many 4K/UHD TVs still being sold. The bottom line is 4K/UHD is still maturing and it is buyer beware.


----------



## Beantownbeanie (Apr 23, 2004)

RockinRay said:


> Are your boxes 2.0 and 2.2 HDMI compliant? They need to be in order to stream in 4k...


Yes. But Netflix says the TV must be on the list. My TV is 4:4:4 and 2.2 and 60fps. But not on the list.

The Bolt advertisement makes me think the list is moot.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Beantownbeanie said:


> Yes. But Netflix says the TV must be on the list. My TV is 4:4:4 and 2.2 and 60fps. But not on the list.
> 
> The Bolt advertisement makes me think the list is moot.


I believe you are correct, if Netflix can stream 4K to your TVs built in Netflix app has nothing to do with if you can Stream Netflix 4K from a Bolt to your TV. See the links in my previous post to get more info on HDMI & HDCP requirements those are the 2 things that matter. Finding out if your TV has an HDMI 2.0 port is normally fairly easy, but I have found that many TV specs seem to not mention if they are complying with HDCP 2.2 standards or not.


----------



## Beantownbeanie (Apr 23, 2004)

Still looking for the answer though. Are people getting 4K Netflix on a compatible TV using the Bolt. And are not on the list of approved Netflix TVs. For example I have the new Android Shield TV box and I get 4K you tube and movies but NO Netflix because my TV is not on the list.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Beantownbeanie said:


> Still looking for the answer though. Are people getting 4K Netflix on a compatible TV using the Bolt. And are not on the list of approved Netflix TVs. For example I have the new Android Shield TV box and I get 4K you tube and movies but NO Netflix because my TV is not on the list.


Take a look at this page: https://help.netflix.com/en/node/13444
and then the info under the link "Do other devices support Ultra HD Streaming with Netflix". The only device listed is the Bolt, so it appears the Netflix app in the Android Shield isn't Ultra HD. But you are correct until someone confirms it works with your exact TV you will not know for sure. If you really want a Bolt but only if you can get Netflix Ultra HD I would by one at Best Buy so it is easy to return.


----------

